# I think I've won the battle with ich



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

No more spots, the gouramis aren't looking as ragged, and they're getting back to their personalities. We've been spot free for almost three days.......my temps are still at 85. How much longer should I continue medicating before we are safe?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

And I don't know how I'm going to take those little cories out of the small quarantine tank.....I love them on my kitchen counter. My toddler likes to sit on the counter and feed them (I put their pellets in the lid and he puts them in their tank, he loves to do this every morning......). They're like having constant company when I'm in the kitchen...... Damnit, I might have to get another little tank for the kitchen I guess.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Of cource you need a tank for your kitchen! 

I think you can stop medicating the tank now, but I would leave the temp up a few more days, say till Weds. then slowly bring it down to about 80.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

congrats on winning your battle with ich. i two have been spot free for three days now. it should be okay to replace your filter now and to stop medicating. also it would be a good idea to vaccum your rocks to make sure you get all the little boogers out..


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Ugh....well, not so good news. I had to go out of town as a family member passed away suddenly. I left detailed instructions on what to do for the fishies, how to clean the tank, etc. Well, one gourami passed away.......my husband found him this morning...... Of course I was very upset, I thought we were in the clear....... so far everyone else seems good. Active, eating, looking much better. Keep your fingers crossed for us.

Pete, we stopped medicating now, and are slowly lowering the temps. Thanks for all of your help!


----------

